# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] Database - Principles, Programming, Performance

## forum

*Database
Principles, Programming, Performance*
**



> This second edition relies on the same successful approach that distinguished the first: it covers the principles of database theory with unmatched thoroughness, and it rigorously links theory to the real world of database programming and administration. A careful discussion of SQL standards and a multitude of examples drawn from actual databases-Oracle, DB2, and Informix-complements the authors' concept-oriented instruction, allowing you to develop product-specific understanding and to learn the important differences between the SQL dialects that will enable you to write portable applications.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

